# my black neon tetra is ready to explode



## __TOM__ (Oct 21, 2004)

could anyone give me some idea as to whats wrong with my black neon tetra,it is really badly bloated.is there a disease that could do this???.PLEASE help


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

It could be dropsy, several of my fish have had it. I tried using medication but it didn't work. I have heard that it is treatable but I have had no luck. As the disease progresses the fish looks worse. Now if I see a fish with it I put it in cold water to kill it. One of my danios was suffering from it a few days ago. The cost of treating it in my opinion was not worth it.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

__TOM__

I have this happen on occasion. At times it looks like dropsy like Urkevitz suggests but the scales are not pointed out in a textbook manner. Also the swollen area can be symmetric or only on one side. In most cases the fish behaves normally right up to becoming 'disoriented' and floating. I had one cardinal that knew the net was for him and was more than able to swim fast and hide. 

My general theory of what is happening in my tank is a result of organ failure or some mysterious other ailment resulting in retained fluids and disfiguration. 

I have seen something similar domino through a cardinal population (lost 12-20 in all) so it might be a good idea to bring it out of the tank. In the future quarantine EVERYTHING if you do not already. I learned this with 5 cheap black neons which took down half of a 60 gal.


----------



## JCSharp (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a couple of fish in my sons 10G community tank that appear to have the symptoms you mention -- swolen stomach, but not sure I see the scales pointing outward... I just pulled them out. Can I assume that all the other fish in that tank - which has had at least a 3 month exposure will come down with the same thing?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a similar experience with a neon tetra once. The side of the fish swelled more and more until one day, bang, the whole side of the fish literally blew out. I felt horrible for the fish. The swelling was very isolated and didn't show any of the normal dropsy symptoms, which I don't suspect it was. I had a discussion with the guys at the LFS about it and they surmised that it was some sort of intestinal blockage. Apparently, brine shrimp act as a natural laxative and can possibly clear up this type of situation. Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

__TOM__ said:


> could anyone give me some idea as to whats wrong with my black neon tetra,it is really badly bloated.is there a disease that could do this???.PLEASE help


Does it appear similar to the one in the picture that you sent to me awhile back? If it were the case, I would consider deworming all the fish that are in the tank....


----------



## eva321 (Apr 27, 2009)

HELP!!!

I'm bringing this thread back from the archives because I'm having the exact same problem: one of my black neon tetras is very swollen. His left side is much more swollen than his right, as if he has a tumor. At first I thought this was constipation, but after fasting the entire tank, feeding green peas, and adding epsom salt, nothing has changed. All the other fish appear healthy (15 neon tetras, 9 black neons, otos, an SAE, snails and a ram), and the swollen fish swims actively and eats plenty. Other than the grotesque swelling, he seems fine. 

What else can it be? Internal parasites? A tumor? After reading the horrific account of a fish exploding (above), I'm considering euthanasia. I hope my local health food store carries clove oil. 

FWIW, my tank had a mild case of ich a few months back. I treated with RidIch and everything was fine -- didn't lose a single fish. Before that, several of the black neon tetras came from the aquarium store with swimbladder disease. About five or six died, and infected two or three regular neons, too, before I finally found the right treatment for the tank. The tank itself is 20 gallons, heavily planted, with diy CO2 and 50% weekly water changes.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

bump... just encase ever happens to mine. would like to know as well... good luck man.


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

OK this is weird... just saw my Neons, n they look pregnant but bit scared cause of this thread... please advise.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/96946-my-neon-pregnant-sick.html


----------



## eva321 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's a photo of my black neon tetra. You can see how swollen he is -- much more so than normal for an overfed or gravid fish (I think). I decided to euthanize him before things got any worse. I used clove oil. He swam around in the container in circles at first, even after I'd covered it with a dark towel to calm him. I think maybe the clove oil burns. Then he went to sleep. I added more clove oil to make sure it was over, and that was that. Poor little guy.


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

eva321 said:


> Here's a photo of my black neon tetra. You can see how swollen he is -- much more so than normal for an overfed ...


really sad eva... Mine are fine now. After few days, they went away. Think it was because they were overfed. I feed lesser amount, 2x a day now.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I think that was the right thing to do Eva. 

That looks pretty severe... that is DEFINITELY not from over feeding.


----------

